# oil light flashing



## Iris Zayicek (Oct 30, 2007)

I have a 2003 Mini Cooper. I had the oil changed (at the regular interval) and the oxygen sensor changed at the same time. Since that time, when I am sitting at a red light my oil light will come on. Only when I am stopped in traffic and the car is idling. If I tap the gas it will go off for a few seconds. I have had the oil level, the oil pressure, the coolant checked. My car runs fine and gets good gas mileage. My mechanic thought perhaps it was because of the oil type (he put synthetic blend in the first time). I just had it changed again and put synthetic oil in. Any ideas?
Sure appreciate the help. Thanks.


----------



## gjhsu (Oct 23, 2007)

Maybe the oil pump is damaged? If all else fails, take it to a dealership and see what they find. Oil issues are definitely not a good thing.


----------

